# Cleaning sewage off tools and gloves



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Any tricks? I use a lot of hand sanitizer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

we did some jobs doing plumbing in embalming rooms and to get that smell of death off everything I found the best thing was lemon scented ammonia.... works real good for normal average plumbing smells too.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> we did some jobs doing plumbing in embalming rooms and to get that smell of death off everything I found the best thing was lemon scented ammonia.... works real good for normal average plumbing smells too.




Hope you made really good money on that.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> Hope you made really good money on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not really...it was pretty interesting if you can handle 
going to that level.... not much different than any hospital setting.... 

its the last stop before you take that long dirt nap..


.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My Master did a repipe at a mourgue. Complained about the smell, but didn't bother him otherwise. Not sure how I would do. My dad has intervened in my life once for sure right after we plaintext's him.

I was also born in a renovated barn in a small town in MA. The barn was used in the Underground Railroad. I was a baby at the time, but according to both my parents, there was a lot of goast stuff.

Pretty creamy what dad did to us.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I use disposable gloves, and throw away any gloves that fecal juice on them. I charge them to the customer. I always have Lysol wipes and Fast Orange wipes for cleaning tools and stuff that gets jizzed up.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

We would wipe them down right away and put into a bucket till we could get to the car wash with the spray bays.


----------



## rowanova (Aug 2, 2017)

Quickest way I've found is to wipe them off with your shirt.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

CT-18 said:


> We would wipe them down right away and put into a bucket till we could get to the car wash with the spray bays.


I've done the same thing with the car wash. Then toss them in to a clean bag and take them back to sears and get new tools.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Threw away my rodding gloves after this job..










Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Wash those tools, we no wash no damn tools we just stick back into our pockets till next time we need them


----------



## cmh (Jul 29, 2016)

rowanova said:


> Quickest way I've found is to wipe them off with your shirt.


Use your pants for the gross stuff, save your shirt to wipe your mouth after lunch


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> Threw away my rodding gloves after this job..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pu$$y. 

Has to be a really bad job for me to really care anymore. I wear rubber gloves, get **** splattered on me. There are all kinds of diseases and infections you can get. Our immune systems can handle most of them, unless that was in a prison or hospital, I wouldn't toss my ugly gloves, and even then only if they holes like my current ones do.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

What a pu$$y!

He doesn't want to contract hepatitis!?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Toss ugly gloves for that? I toss rubbers, yes, but not not gloves because of germs. Ive been covered head to toe in sludge from medical sink sludge before. That was scary, but to toss cabling gloves because of icky stuff....


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

At the end of snaking a job such as a sink line; after i hook the p-trap back together and run water I always wash off my gloves in thier sink. 

Hey it's thier gunk on ma gloves!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Standard Drain said:


> At the end of snaking a job such as a sink line; after i hook the p-trap back together and run water I always wash off my gloves in thier sink.
> 
> Hey it's thier gunk on ma gloves!


Same with the rags I clean up with.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rwh said:


> What a pu$$y!
> 
> He doesn't want to contract hepatitis!?


Besides, I'd never run that size cable in a 4" main. I take chances, double down on skill, just today I failed at using my pressure washer and mini jetter hoses to open a 30yo 4" corrugated eves trough line. (Still not in a position to buy something real, but have opened sludgy kitchen lines with it and cleaned iron plugged weep tiles with ease. Told him up front, if it was pine needles like he suspected, I could poke a hole with my mini and flush it with a blow bag, but no guarantee.) Hit a brick wall. Pushed my 3/8" cable with a clogchopper down not powered up to feel what was going on. Collapsed. Warned the HO if I have to dig my cable out it's extra. I felt it with my cable, sure enough. Figured I'd have less of chance with a clogchopper than a two blade.

Didn't charge him for the cable. Small town 11 miles from home, he had a very hard time finding a drain cleaner that would come out and he even asked a friend and local plumber who will use a drill, but that's it, he gave him the number of a guy he trusts an hour and a half away.

Picked up a new customer and plumber referral today.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Standard Drain said:


> At the end of snaking a job such as a sink line; after i hook the p-trap back together and run water I always wash off my gloves in thier sink.
> 
> Hey it's thier gunk on ma gloves!




I use a 4" putty knife to clean old wax off closet flanges and always clean that in their sink


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I use a putty knife for wax too, but clean it with my torch.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I use a putty knife for wax too, but clean it with my torch.




How professional


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> How professional
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meaning? Melts the wax right off quickly and easily. Back at the shop of course.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I use a painters putty knife, scraper, and use whatever brand of disposable hand wipes I have on the truck. I have discovered the ones from Fastenal are the best, the Blue Monster with citrus are good. They clean wax and even dried silicon caulk off 
fixtures, floors, tops whatever.


----------



## rowanova (Aug 2, 2017)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> I use a 4" putty knife to clean old wax off closet flanges and always clean that in their sink
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use a skinny putty knife for the wax and give it a quick wipe, then back into the center of the tool bag. It is quite important not to fully wipe the wax off, the residual wax accumulation keeps said putty knife rust-free.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> I use a painters putty knife, scraper, and use whatever brand of disposable hand wipes I have on the truck. I have discovered the ones from Fastenal are the best, the Blue Monster with citrus are good. They clean wax and even dried silicon caulk off
> fixtures, floors, tops whatever.



That reminds me... I installed a toilet yesterday ....I took the old one out and got my hands stained with the blue pellet stuff they put inside the tank... That blue dye almost never comes off... then the next customer sees my right hand is blue and wonders what happened to me... 

I should have worn gloves .... the only thing I know that will cut that blue bowl stuff is gasoline...



but on funny a side note... I took the old toilet back to our shop... I got a rag and pulled out that nasty gooey blue puck and smeared the inside lip of our dumpster with it.. from one end to the other.... then pitched the pot in the dumpster.....

Then I baited the trap with a few small foot long scraps of copper thrown strategically way back in the dumpster on top the trash :laughing::laughing:

I got a couple of peskey winos around here that just wont take the hint to go away.

I will probably see them walking down the street in a few days with blue hands...blue stained up jeans, and some on their faces.. 

just spreading the love.........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Master Mark said:


> That reminds me... I installed a toilet yesterday ....I took the old one out and got my hands stained with the blue pellet stuff they put inside the tank... That blue dye almost never comes off... then the next customer sees my right hand is blue and wonders what happened to me...
> 
> I should have worn gloves .... the only thing I know that will cut that blue bowl stuff is gasoline...
> 
> ...


Have you spotted any blue people yet?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

5onthefloor said:


> Have you spotted any blue people yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Please, they're referred to as Smirfs.


----------

